# Beetle Gauge Pod Eye Candy (you know you want it)



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Dead Sexy




























Bill


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Notice in the first 2 shots how the clock's buttons between the gauges are different.

Which version will we get? Good question.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Notice in the first 2 shots how the clock's buttons between the gauges are different.
> 
> Which version will we get? Good question.
> 
> Bill


The oil temp gauge is the only one of the three that I find desirable since it allows you
to see 'first hand' if you should allow the car's engine to run longer when you reach
your destination after a spirited drive, so as to have the turbo oil reach 'cool down' 
before shutting the engine down. Why a 'timer gauge' and 'boost gauge' was decided
upon instead of 'oil pressure' and 'water temperature' being available at a glance 
must be a 'Porsche thing'? If I get a chance to visit Lady Gavonga I will ask her about
contacting the 'spirit world' to pose the quetions to Ferdie Porsche. The last time she
read my hand I was informed to 'beware of things falling from the sky' and she was 
'right on', for later that afternoon we had a heavy 'hail like' rain. Just goes to prove
that it pays to seek out professionals when seeking information.:thumbup:


----------



## mike cip (Dec 2, 2011)

Depending on your location one is metric the other imperial


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

mike cip said:


> Depending on your location one is metric the other imperial


Welcome to the forum, Mike.

Yes.

There also appears to be a difference in switch gear.

Bill


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I can see the stop watch resulting in an increased amount of moving violations for a lot of people. I just don't understand the reasoning behind this. It's not like VW has a huge Drag racing pedigree.


----------



## mike cip (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Bill, following this forum. Looking to get a beetle in June. Wife driving a mini cooper s now on lease can't wait to get out of. Hoping the 6 speed manual cars with turbo and navi are available to order early spring.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm curious, is it the lease or the Mini you want out of?


----------



## mike cip (Dec 2, 2011)

The mini. Most unreliable car we've had in years. Had various Audi (a4 to TT) fom 1996 till the mini in 2008 with no issues and hardly ever an unscheduled service Audi no longer has a car we are interested in Mistake on the mini it's not a cheap car at $34k either. Too bad as it handles well just the motor and other bits are crap. The beetle is appealing to us as it has a variation of the 2.0 we had no issues with. Maybe if mini sources an engine from someone other than Peugeot we would still consider. The Beetle is looking good to us especially at its lower price point. And no run flat tires!


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Interesting. I know very little about Minis. There are a lot of them in my area but I've never known anyone who's had one. My mechanic is not a fan, so I just never investigated further. We are all very hopeful about the newest Beetle, and its drivetrain is tried and true. We spend a great deal of time comparing the turbo model to the GTI in this, consensus being it is only slightly tamer. I look forward to someday getting your opinion vs. TT and A4.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm bringing my window sticker in to the parts department with the -$150 credit for the gauges on it when we can finally order that bad boy. Unless it ends up cheaper, and I doubt that.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sonic_va said:


> I'm bringing my window sticker in to the parts department with the -$150 credit for the gauges on it when we can finally order that bad boy. Unless it ends up cheaper, and I doubt that.


First, they advertise it with a big spread in their color brochure as standard equipment, and then only when it was brought up on this site as being called an option in magazine articles, were we
told it wouldn't be in the cars. Never a true explanation as to why....just silent treatment from
the powers that be. We can't even be told if an existing harness exists in the cars. You would
think they feel it was information that was ' top secret '.


----------

